# A parasuta of some kind?



## imported_Varanus (Mar 7, 2013)

Can anyone ID this little fella for me? From the Adelaide Hills district.


----------



## Barrett (Mar 7, 2013)

My guess is a parasuta spectabilis. Have actually been trying to find one out this way to photograph, so lucky you


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Parasuta spectabilis


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 7, 2013)

It comes down _P. flagellum_ or _P. spectablis_. The former has midbody scales in 17 rows and the latter in 15 rows. The upper lip and ventrals surface of _P. spectabilis_ is white. 

On the basis what can been seen from the photos one would have to say _P. spectabilis_ is the most likely candidate.

Blue


----------



## Rocket (Mar 7, 2013)

Bluetongue1 is correct. If you still have the specimen, simply count the midbody rows - 17 in _P. flagellum_ and 15 in _P. spectabilis_.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone (and Mr Ambrose)! Definately P. spectablis (15 midbody count). Very speccie little species.


----------



## eipper (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a spectabilis head pattern works well for this group


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Must agree Scott, from what I could see, but you have taught me to be err on the side of caution. LOL.

Blue


----------

